# The Top 100: NFL's Greatest Players



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

NFL.com released their 'Top 100 Greatest Players' list!

*Jerry Rice named No. 1*
The countdown is complete. Jerry Rice was the final player revealed in The Top 100: NFL's Greatest Players. NFL Network presented a 10-part series, with each one-hour show revealing 10 players in a countdown of the top 100 of all time as determined by a blue-ribbon panel. Each player is presented by a noteworthy individual in the world of sports and entertainment explaining what made that player one of the greats.



```
1	1	Rice, Jerry	WR	49ers	1985		18 seasons	 

2	9	Brown, Jim	FB	Browns	1957		9 seasons	 

3	12	Taylor, Lawrence	LB	Giants	1981		13 seasons	 

4	2	Montana, Joe	QB	49ers	1979		12 seasons	 

5	3	Payton, Walter	RB	Bears	1975		13 seasons	 

6	14	Unitas, Johnny	QB	Colts	1955		19 seasons	 

7	11	White, Reggie	DE	Eagles	1984		17 seasons	 

8	5	Manning, Peyton	QB	Colts	1998	Active	11 seasons	 

9	-	Hutson, Don	WR	Packers	1935		seasons	 

10	18	Butkus, Dick	LB	Bears	1965		9 seasons	 

11	17	Lott, Ronnie	DB	49ers	1981		14 seasons	 

12	80	Munoz, Anthony	T	Bengals	1980		12 seasons	 

13	29	Greene, Joe	DT	Steelers	1969		12 seasons	 

14	74	Baugh, Sammy	QB	Redskins	1937		22 seasons	 

15	43	Jones, Deacon	DE	Rams	1961		13 seasons	 

16	75	Graham, Otto	QB	Browns	1944		12 seasons	 

17	4	Sanders, Barry	RB	Lions	1989		10 seasons	 

18	16	Lewis, Ray	LB	Ravens	1996	Active	11 seasons	 

19	-	Nagurski, Bronko	FB	Bears	1930		14 seasons	 

20	6	Favre, Brett	QB	Packers	1991	Active	17 seasons	 

21	20	Brady, Tom	QB	Patriots	2000	Active	10 seasons	 

22	26	Sayers, Gale	RB	Bears	1965		5 seasons	 

23	8	Elway, John	QB	Broncos	1983		16 seasons	 

24	-	Hannah, John	G	Patriots	1973		13 seasons	 

25	7	Marino, Dan	QB	Dolphins	1983		16 seasons	 

26	97	Lilly, Bob	DT	Cowboys	1961		14 seasons	 

27	92	Olsen, Merlin	DT	Rams	1962		15 seasons	 

28	10	Smith, Emmitt	RB	Cowboys	1990		14 seasons	 

29	41	Lambert, Jack	LB	Steelers	1974		10 seasons

30	59	Train Lane, Night	CB	Lions	1952		14 seasons	 

31	33	Smith, Bruce	DE	Bills	1985		18 seasons	 

32	-	Parker, Jim	T	Colts	1957		10 seasons	 

33	-	Luckman, Sid	QB	Bears	1939		17 seasons	 

34	19	Sanders, Deion	DB	Falcons	1989	 	12 seasons	 

35	-	Bednarik, Chuck	LB	Eagles	1949		14 seasons	 

36	-	Berry, Raymond	E	Colts	1954		13 seasons	 

37	76	Thorpe, Jim	RB	Cardinals	1920		9 seasons	 

38	-	Alworth, Lance	FL	Chargers	1962		10 seasons	 

39	-	Marchetti, Gino	DE	Colts	1952		15 seasons	 

40	44	Simpson, O.J.	RB	Bills	1969		11 seasons	 

41	23	Woodson, Rod	DB	Steelers	1987		15 seasons	 

42	-	Mackey, John	TE	Colts	1963		8 seasons	 

43	91	Page, Alan	DT	Vikings	1967		15 seasons	 

44	65	Blount, Mel	DB	Steelers	1970		14 seasons	 

45	45	Gonzalez, Tony	TE	Chiefs	1997	Active	11 seasons	 

46	30	Staubach, Roger	QB	Cowboys	1964		8 seasons	 

47	67	Nitschke, Ray	LB	Packers	1958		13 seasons	 

48	-	Grange, Red	RB	Bears	1925		10 seasons	 

49	-	Haynes, Mike	DB	Patriots	1976		12 seasons	 

50	22	Bradshaw, Terry	QB	Steelers	1970		13 seasons	 

51	36	Starr, Bart	QB	Packers	1956		13 seasons	 

52	28	Dickerson, Eric	RB	Rams	1983		10 seasons	 

53	-	Lanier, Willie	LB	Chiefs	1967		11 seasons	 

54	-	Gregg, Forrest	T	Packers	1956		11 seasons	 

55	35	Campbell, Earl	RB	Oilers	1978		7 seasons	 

56	77	Upshaw, Gene	G	Raiders	1967		14 seasons	 

58	15	Singletary, Mike	LB	Bears	1981		12 seasons	 

58	-	Van Buren, Steve	HB	Eagles	1944		8 seasons	 

59	55	Ditka, Mike	TE	Bears	1961		8 seasons	 

60	70	Ham, Jack	LB	Steelers	1971		12 seasons	 

61	31	Tomlinson, LaDainian	RB	Chargers	2001	Active	8 seasons	 

62	72	White, Randy	DT	Cowboys	1975		11 seasons	 

63	-	Otto, Jim	C	Raiders	1960		15 seasons	 

64	-	Adderley, Herb	DB	Packers	1961		12 seasons	 

65	24	Moss, Randy	WR	Vikings	1998	Active	11 seasons	 

66	-	Brown, Willie	CB	Raiders	1963		16 seasons	 

67	69	Winslow, Kellen	TE	Chargers	1979		7 seasons	 

68	-	Webster, Mike	C	Steelers	1974		14 seasons	 

69	-	Bell, Bobby	LB	Chiefs	1963		12 seasons	 

70	21	Faulk, Marshall	RB	Rams	1994	 	11 seasons	 

71	-	Warfield, Paul	WR	Browns	1964		11 seasons	 

72	81	Ogden, Jonathan	OL	Ravens	1996	 	12 seasons

73	88	Newsome, Ozzie	TE	Browns	1978		13 seasons	 

74	-	Motley, Marion	FB	Browns	1946		10 seasons	 

75	58	Green, Darrell	DB	Redskins	1983		15 seasons

76	90	Shell, Art	T	Raiders	1968		12 seasons	 

77	37	Dorsett, Tony	RB	Cowboys	1977		11 seasons	 

78	79	Matthews, Bruce	G	Titans	1983		19 seasons	 

79	-	Tunnell, Emlen	DB	Giants	1948		14 seasons	 

80	25	Aikman, Troy	QB	Cowboys	1989		12 seasons	 

81	13	Young, Steve	QB	49ers	1984		16 seasons	 

82	-	Hendricks, Ted	LB	Raiders	1969		15 seasons	 

83	-	Van Brocklin, Norm	QB	Rams	1949		18 seasons	 

84	-	Schmidt, Joe	LB	Lions	1953		11 seasons	 

85	32	Allen, Marcus	RB	Raiders	1982		12 seasons	 

86	-	Davis, Willie	DE	Packers	1956		11 seasons	 

87	-	Hirsch, Crazylegs	WR	Rams	1945		13 seasons	 

88	46	Reed, Ed	DB	Ravens	2002	Active	7 seasons	 

89	-	Nevers, Ernie	FB	Cardinals	1926		6 seasons	 

90	27	Warner, Kurt	QB	Rams	1998	 	12 seasons	 

91	50	Tarkenton, Fran	QB	Vikings	1961		18 seasons	 

92	40	Irvin, Michael	WR	Cowboys	1988		10 seasons	 

93	-	Huff, Sam	LB	Giants	1956		13 seasons	 

94	-	Moore, Lenny	HB	Colts	1956		10 seasons	 

95	89	Allen, Larry	G	Cowboys	1994	 	13 seasons	 

96	-	Hein, Mel	C	Giants	1931		15 seasons	 

97	66	Brooks, Derrick	LB	Buccaneers	1995	 	14 seasons	 

98	-	Roy Selmon, Lee	DE	Buccaneers	1976		9 seasons	 

99	47	Strahan, Michael	DE	Giants	1993	 	14 seasons	 

100	42	Namath, Joe	QB	Jets	1965		9 seasons
```


----------



## ragewear (Nov 1, 2010)

there is no doubt in my mind that jerry rice is number one. but randy moss better than troy aikman? i don't think so


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

ragewear said:


> there is no doubt in my mind that jerry rice is number one. but randy moss better than troy aikman? i don't think so


Aikman's team was stacked. It's completely justifiable.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am pretty surprised to see Joe Namath all the way at #100.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

ragewear said:


> there is no doubt in my mind that jerry rice is number one. but randy moss better than troy aikman? i don't think so


Although i hated Aikman because of who he played for.. i have to give him his props.. he was a good QB.. 

Randy Moss is highly over-rated .. i agree with you there..

If Mike Vic finishes his career with the Eagles.. i guarantee he will be top 10 on this list!


----------

